# Staffpad on iPad for left handlers and other useful tips / accessories for a new buyer ?



## Paul Jelfs (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey all,

Seriously looking in to getting a iPad Pro 12.9 , with a view to start using Staffpad, or any other hand writing apps that work well.

I have read a lot of posts on here about people using Staffpad, and most seem to rave about it , while a few others struggle to get to grips with it.

I have my digital piano away from the studio (space issue) and that is where I compose or come up with ideas mostly -I know this 
Currently I use Dorico and Note performer for sketching , but I often find that by the time I have transferred over to the studio and booted everything up, the inspiration is gone.

1) Basically I am looking for an all in one response about how friendly and easy Staffpad is for new comers, especially someone like me that is left handed and writing often spreads ink across the page ?

2) other than the app, the iPad and the pencil , what are the must have accessories for a new left handed?
a lot of people talk about a screen protector called Paper Like, are there any other important accessories , again especially aoly in light of being left handed ?

3) Finally , i know this is subjective , but how long approx is the learning curve to use it to sketch out ideas on a few staves? Are we talking DAW level learning , or a couple of hours . I guess what I am getting at is , I am looking to reduce the time it takes to get from idea to sketch - Can most get an idea done at the piano , within a few minutes or so , or is it still quite hit or miss , when it comes to input ? (Again bearing in mind i am a lefty , and a messy writer at that ! )

Any info that is relevant to what I am looking for would be gratefully received - I am looking at doing some sketching and perhaps some fleshed out orchestration, but will still probably have to transfer to dorico or Cubase for mock up 

oh and one more thing , how to the add on packs compare to the full kontakt libraries in terms of realism and dynamic feel etc ?

cheers 

PJ


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 1, 2021)

Watching this closely since I am left handed too and would like to know how it handles us!


----------



## MadLad (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm left handed and I have no problems with the app. Your handwriting has to be consistent, of course and it will take a while to learn to write faster but with practice it gets really easy. It also doesn't take nearly as long as doing everything in a DAW

EDIT: I'm using Surface Pro so I don't know if it makes a difference but it shouldn't


----------



## gfcgfc (Jul 1, 2021)

Left handed here and no problems. I have both ipad pro 11 and 12.9 and actually find 11 easier to work with. 
Learning curve is a bit long as handwrite recognition has some peculiarities. Be sure to watch all the videos and follow the suggestions on fb user group.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 1, 2021)

I can't recommend StaffPad enough. There are some issues, but if you just learn to write parts of a measure at a time instead of trying to do it all at once, the learning curve becomes considerably smaller.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jul 2, 2021)

Sounds really encouraging - Thanks Guys.

Has anyone got a video of a user inputting notation in to staffpad, as most I have found on Youtube are of the kind of performances and orchestrations you can expect from it. 

Would love to see a video of someone actually inputting notes, errors and all etc - Real shame there is not a demo. 

EDIT Finally found a really good demonstration - Really REALLY tempted. 

So it seems , I need an Ipad Pro, a 2nd Gen Pencil, So sort of Resistive cover (Paperlike etc) and Probably a few of the best buy libraries!. 

Any other small things that are worth getting to help ? I see a few using a small table like stand in videos. 

Oh and one other thing I was going to ask, Can you edit the Chord Track or is it just a best guess of what you put in to the staves ? Like does it work both ways - You change the chord say from a Bm/D to a B/D# 1) is that possible and 2) does it change the music? Guess that is probably expecting too much!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 3, 2021)

Big tip is to get a matte screen protector. I have the Paperlike one, but there are less expensive alternatives.

The matt texture makes it much easier for me to control the pencil properly, and as a result I had much greater success with Staffpad recognising my scribblings after fitting it.

The only downside is that they are a bit of a pig to fit.....


----------



## gfcgfc (Jul 3, 2021)

@ Paul Jelfs: search on you tube for “An evening with Staffpad” and you can watch a 3 hour session with one of the staffpad creators.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 3, 2021)

MadLad said:


> I'm left handed and I have no problems with the app. Your handwriting has to be consistent, of course and it will take a while to learn to write faster but with practice it gets really easy. It also doesn't take nearly as long as doing everything in a DAW
> 
> EDIT: I'm using Surface Pro so I don't know if it makes a difference but it shouldn't


I’m left handed and aside from some dynamics markings being difficult to write it (piano seems a mixed bag, so I usually draw in forte and then press on it with the pencil after then move down to piano since Staffpad allows you to do that). The mass articulation tool really helps now for thing like add lots of staccatos or whatnot. 
I’m on iOS and it works fine. As others have said, your will develop workarounds


----------



## MadLad (Jul 3, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I’m left handed and aside from some dynamics markings being difficult to write it (piano seems a mixed bag, so I usually draw in forte and then press on it with the pencil after then move down to piano since Staffpad allows you to do that). The mass articulation tool really helps now for thing like add lots of staccatos or whatnot.
> I’m on iOS and it works fine. As others have said, your will develop workarounds


Yeah, I have the same problem with dynamics markings. For some reason Forte seems to be the only one it recognizes consistently, so I use the same method. The good thing about Staffpad is that, so far, there always seems to be a good work-around if something really doesn't work


----------



## PhilA (Jul 4, 2021)

I’m a left hander and just jumped on the Staffpad band waggon. A quick mess around this afternoon and yeah the hand writing recognition has its quirks, but nothing that’s specifically left hand related. After watching the recommended videos, I feel I can really get this as a sketching writing tool.
11” iPad Pro and Apple Pencil with a matte textured screen protector and it feels great.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jul 11, 2021)

I took the plunge and went with staff pad and it is so far excellent. I have also purchased the excellent manual by Steve Barden (I believe he is active on here ) and he too is left handed. 

He notes that the only real problem with being left handed, is that you trigger items in the top bar when notating - Hence ordering a basic palm rejection glove. 

That is what I am finding when I score- my left palm often catches the undo or a different voice, or sometimes another tool - So have a glove arriving today, which should help. 

It makes you a better and neater composer too - something I have always struggled with being self taught. The only issues I am having so far is with Drum Kit notation - It is not as intuitive as the other instruments, and you have to work around it with using more than 1 voice. It often gets the stems the wrong way for the hi hats and the snares. Not a big deal, but the only thing that has required me to learn in depth so far.


----------

